# Has anyone done an FET at the Lister??



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi all

I'm new to this site and hoping to hear from anyone who's had an FET . I've done 2 IVF cycles already and am emotionally worn out from years of battling. Is anyone out there going through the same thing, feeling tired out but going ahead with an FET soon?

If you've already done an FET, what were your experiences like, was it easier emotionally to deal with than IVF, how many trips to the clinic will I need to make? I've got my first appointment there next week to talk it through but am getting anxious already as the doctor I'm seeing seemed a bit disinterested last time I had IVF there. Has anyone seen a really good consultant at the Lister that they can recommend?

Lots of questions, sorry to bombard!!

Sending you all fertile vibes...

Clo XX


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Clo,

I am a Lister patient and although I have not done an FET myself, I know there are lots of girls there who have. Lister girl Meachmont has just had a  after a FET, she told me how relaxed it was compared to a full IVF cycle. Come over to the Lister girls thread and have a chat! It seems that each consultant has their own little fan base: Jaya Parikh is my doc and she is lovely.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63008.new;topicseen#new

Jo x


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Jo

Thanks for the tip, you're a star! I've just checked it out.

Lots of love
Clo XX[br]: 21/08/06, 21:31PS Your Oliver is a gorgeous wee doll. XX


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Clo 
I have sent you PM re my views 

Dix


----------

